# Dylan at Newport Folk Festival



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

I saw this is coming out ( I think next week). Anyone interested? I personally like Bob's early folk stuff. I know I will be picking it up. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I use to despise Dylan when I was younger... never thought he could sing. Now I kinda like him.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Sound interesting. Can't wait until it comes out on HD-DVD.


----------

